# Cunard Buildings (Basements,War Bunkers,and rooftop) - liverpool - sep 2010 -



## georgie (Oct 15, 2010)

The Cunard Building was the third building to be constructed at the Pier Head on the site of the former George's Dock. Located between Brunswick Street and Water Street the plot was acquired by the Cunard Steamship Company in 1914 as a site for the company's headquarters.

Construction of the building continued through World War I with completion in 1917. The freize around the upper part of the building is carved with shields of WWI allied countries.

Built in the Italian Renaissance style the building is constructed of reinforced concrete clad in Portland Stone with an Italian marble clad corridor on the ground floor. Marble from the same Italian quarry being obtained in recent years to refurbish the building's lift cars. 

The building is now owned by The Merseyside Pension Fund with accommodation let to a variety of business and government tenants as well as providing conference facilities which are available for hire. However, much maritime memorabilia remains whilst the building accommodates around 1200 employees. Whilst the building was in the ownership of the Cunard Steam Ship Company, the ground floor provided public facilities including booking offices and waiting facilities for first class passengers.


easily got to be one of the best things ive seen/explored in liverpool to date this place was a pure mini museum with letters of correspondence to the queen,shipping logs,safe keys etc etc far to many to mention...this place had it all and not to mention the war bunkers ,that just topped it...and of course a little look up on the roof

visited with kevsy21









first place we came to was this long corridor the basement store rooms now used to store documents for the different companies that use the building.
right through the middle lies a concreted over narrow gauge railway track this was used to move heating coal and passenger baggage from entrance hatches on the Strand.






at the bottom and through a set of double doors lies a side door,inside lies part of the remainig george's dock wall (this is facing the strand side of the building) the white stuff is sea salt residue






just near to this also is the remains of the first class passenger access only the stairs remain the rest was covered up






multi faith prayer rooms,this was located just before the secure vault room






next the secure vault rooms ,this room was used to store passengers baggage that was of some value






the best part for me was this..a vault containing various items from when the building was in use as the cunards headquaters..what was inside was simply unbelievable...what a cracking lot they were






wow wtf kev get in here and see this..a desk in the middle of the room had a seal stamper and ship key box with various items in,also at the other end letters in a tray recovered dating from 1936 and a shipping log in the middle 






shipping log 






this was inside the ship key box on the table,a letter with an original cunard seal on it






letters in the tray on the desk (moran towing & transportation co ltd new york)






film reel couldnt work out what this was for






various ship keys line a rack on the wall from cunard ships






other stuff recovered,various paintings,and letters relating to queen mary






other paintings and also various letters and tickets and luggage notes.....it would take days to read through all the stuff in this room






ohh and not forgetting a bar of cunard soap...this was something i didnt expext to see it was quite a surprise






various books also recovered...a few books to mention were municipal buildings preston (foundations and drains) 1930
also walker art gallery quantities and dimensions volume 1+2 mainly all architecture books






leaving the vault room behind we headed for the luggage storage rooms


























various ruggage racks with different ship name labels still attached to them..various liner documents now rest in these racks











next stop was the war bunkers..this was the first thing we was graced with...control hq





beyond the lit up area it was totally dark and damp torches at the ready....


----------



## georgie (Oct 15, 2010)

after that we headed for the roof...after passing this room


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 15, 2010)

Kin `ell,this has to be one thee best reports to date..not gonna ask as to how you managed this but also the crispness and composure of the pics is brill..I wouldve been wobbling cos of the excitement!


----------



## Alansworld (Oct 15, 2010)

In that very first pic - the two semi-basement windows at bottom left: I clearly remember, as about a 5 or 6 year old, out with my grandmother on a Saturday, stopping to chat through the window with one of her friends who was working in there! And that's over 50 years ago!

A


----------



## bonecollector (Oct 15, 2010)

This is absolutely stunning.
Well done mate.


----------



## tommo (Oct 15, 2010)

i love the look of this place and a great report, cheers


----------



## night crawler (Oct 15, 2010)

Got to agree one of the best reports in a long time, like especially the dock wall and stares.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Oct 15, 2010)

Really enjoyed that and what a cracking view of the Liver Buildings from the roof...


----------



## Krypton (Oct 15, 2010)

Like ive said before, my fave site in the whole world. Nice to see this again georgie


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Good stuff m8,this was an great explore,a real pleasure,one of our best.
Pics turned out really good.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 17, 2010)

Great to see more of this fabulous site. Pure bliss. 
Cheers.


----------



## Lady Grey (Oct 17, 2010)

A truly exceptional report.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 17, 2010)

Absolutely BLOODY stonkin' report !!! My jaw was on the floor all the way thru !! Top class pics as well. !!


----------



## Andymacg (Oct 18, 2010)

That has to be one of the best reports and set of piccies on here for ages, well done , loved the bar of soap


----------



## georgie (Oct 20, 2010)

cheers for the comments folks !!


----------



## ChrisR (Oct 20, 2010)

That was absolutely incredible. Nice work!

Next time I visit my schoolmates up north I might attempt to have a nose round


----------

